# Wood Porn



## GibsonJ45 (Oct 15, 2014)

Show us yours.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## prezes13 (Oct 15, 2014)

This from begining to the happy ending.


----------



## Roundgunner (Oct 15, 2014)

This is my processing area right now. I have been CSS everything I can for a year now. I haven't figured how many cord I have done yet but I'm not going to be in the shape I was last year ever again. The bucket on the Kubota is full of sawdust for the bottom of the baby's slide. One days worth. Sorry about the cell phone pix in the dark but that was all I had with me.














I have a lot of oak and some cherry & ash still laying on the ground. I hope to have 30 cord CSS before I light the first fire, Probably not going to happen but I have to have goals.


----------



## psebowhunter (Oct 16, 2014)

Lots of cherry around here.


----------



## laxin213 (Oct 16, 2014)

My current wood stack this year. 13.5 cords




This years wood - some I split some I bought. Here was some shagbark hickory that I bought at $90 a face cord 





We have a family farm. This was a couple years ago with what we cut and split in a day





This is a now completed case with hinge and handle I made for my smaller 14" saw.


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 16, 2014)

Jags said:


> View attachment 141380


You should dress him or her up for Halloween. Good pic!


----------



## Jags (Oct 16, 2014)

Paulywalnut said:


> You should dress him or her up for Halloween. Good pic!



Full disclosure:  That is not my pic.


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trusty old 036 and some of my Ash pile.


----------



## BEConklin (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cuttingedge (Oct 16, 2014)

BEConklin said:


>


Tou


BEConklin said:


>


You make some nice stacks!


----------



## Shane Collins (Oct 16, 2014)

Was just going to say the same thing cuttingedge.  The stack that's leaning on itself, great job.  Wont need to be knocking the pieces back in to stop it tipping over!


----------



## Razo (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## cuttingedge (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is some of mine


----------



## BSH1F (Oct 16, 2014)

Fresh young wood


----------



## BigCountryNY (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 18, 2014)

Gotta love those squared off pieces on your cord ends.  Makes the stacks real sturdy.  I once had a whole stack of squared off pieces.  It stayed straight and never moved for two years


----------



## Knots (Oct 18, 2014)

The stack that got me through that nasty winter last year:


----------



## goofa (Oct 18, 2014)

Seeing this is a reassuring feeling with winter nipping at our nose....


----------



## JA600L (Oct 18, 2014)

I just got a nice load of oak last Friday. This should keep me warm for a while.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 19, 2014)

Jags said:


> View attachment 141380


That one is worth saving!


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 19, 2014)

Jeepers thanks... Looking at all of that porn I seem to have made a mess of myself!! Happens every time!!


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 19, 2014)

cuttingedge said:


> Here is some of mine




I want your JD!


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## southernpine (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Poindexter (Oct 20, 2014)

A couple.  The big pile came out to be four cords measured after seasoning.  48 feet long, twice, 16" splits, stacked about 60" high off the pallets so the stacks were right at 48" tall when the moisture content got under 20%.  Split and stacked winter of 13/14, seasoned summer of 2014, in my shed now.

The other is a piece of fiddle back walnut I bought from goby walnut dot com (no affiliation) in the last month or so.  I am going to make some knife and tool handles from it and send part of it off to be made into pistol grips.  Entire piece is 3" thick end to end, about 36" long, 3" wide at the thin end and about 5" wide at the thick end.  Cost me about $50 plus shipping, really good curl end to end on both sides.  I also shop some at turkish walnut dot net (again, no affiliation).  I have never actually bought from them, shipping from Istanbul is shockingly high, but they have some beautiful stuff.


----------



## Joe13 (Oct 20, 2014)

Couple of shots. My current stack, sitting roughly about 2/3rd of a cord. Not a lot, but I've done it all myself and split by hand.









Also, a cool shot I took while splitting at the MIL's house this summer. It's royalty there: Hydro splitter, Ford tractor.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes I am......


----------



## twosox (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not sure this qualifies for this thread, but I'm pretty excited about getting after this fallen tree which is on my neighbor's land, about 75 feet from our shared property line.  Although, I am curious for people's opinions on the condition of the wood.  It's a pretty large red oak that came down in the derecho a few years ago, and then it was cut into 18-20" sections (about 15 of them or so), each one being about 36" across.  Anyway, I can see that the center of each one is starting to show some shrinking and cracking -- how long do I have before the wood isn't worth splitting for firewood?  I've split about 2 and half of these beasts, and it's really fun, hard work, but I don't know that I'll be able to get to all of it in the next few weeks.  I suppose I can keep on going through the winter.

Also, how long should I expect it to take to dry out sufficiently in order to start using it in my fireplace?


----------



## Rossco (Oct 20, 2014)

Earlier this year.


----------



## Poindexter (Oct 20, 2014)

Two socks, you got some mighty fine wood there.  Absent commentary from others who live closer to red oak trees then I do I would say you got a little tme left.  Personally I would break each round open once, just get them split in half once and the expect to have all winter to get the half-rounds down to stove size so they can start seasoning next spring.

How soon is freeze up for you?


----------



## twosox (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks, Poindexter.  I'm in Virginia, so a hard freeze isn't too likely, unless we have the dreaded polar vortex again, where we had a few sub-zero days in a row last year.

I'll just keep at it -- the trick is getting the 11-year-old boy out to assist.  He'd much rather watch TV. 



Poindexter said:


> Two socks, you got some mighty fine wood there.  Absent commentary from others who live closer to red oak trees then I do I would say you got a little tme left.  Personally I would break each round open once, just get them split in half once and the expect to have all winter to get the half-rounds down to stove size so they can start seasoning next spring.
> 
> How soon is freeze up for you?


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Oct 21, 2014)

Big pile of rounds i cut in the past month waiting to be split. Ash & birch mostly.
2018supply.




2016 & 2017s supply. About 10 cord in the 2 piles




4 cord behind the house ready to burn as emergency back up to the 
4 cord in the basement. No more running out of wood again  in January for me.



and some nice kiln dry kindling i got from my friend that gets me 10ft pallets.


----------



## lml999 (Oct 27, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Jeepers thanks... Looking at all of that porn I seem to have made a mess of myself!! Happens every time!!



Got sawdust all over yourself, huh?


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is a pic I always admire:



and here is this years shed:


----------



## oldogy (Oct 27, 2014)

Been a slight bit busy.


----------



## Wook660 (Oct 28, 2014)

Clearing my lot for the house.


----------



## curber (Oct 30, 2014)

Hears my current
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 system. Wood totes 2 high and 2 deep. Dingo to move them. Pat


----------



## nmcqueen469 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's impressive Pat!!


----------



## burrman (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Smoke Signals (Feb 25, 2015)

Time to bump this one up.


----------



## Kenster (Feb 27, 2015)

Rossco said:


> Earlier this year.




Rosco, I'm curious why you stack and store all those rounds.  Why not just go ahead and split them before stacking them in the shed?


----------



## OldLumberKid (Feb 27, 2015)

Roundgunner said:


> This is my processing area right now. I have been CSS everything I can for a year now. I haven't figured how many cord I have done yet but I'm not going to be in the shape I was last year ever again. The bucket on the Kubota is full of sawdust for the bottom of the baby's slide. One days worth. Sorry about the cell phone pix in the dark but that was all I had with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this thread is "wood porn," then these pics right here is triple X, XXX! 
The top one is clearly a wood orgy.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Feb 27, 2015)

goofa said:


> View attachment 141575
> 
> Seeing this is a reassuring feeling with winter nipping at our nose....



Nice ...plus a fine pooch strategically placed.


----------



## Rossco (Feb 27, 2015)

Kenster said:


> Rosco, I'm curious why you stack and store all those rounds.  Why not just go ahead and split them before stacking them in the shed?



All the rounds are gathered alone so I don't split them in the bush. More just dump them on my property then split at pleasure. The reason I stack them is to make use of the space. Sometimes, depending on patch, I will do 3 load in a  day.

If I have help then we usually split them out in the bush.

You will notice three rounds stacked far left, I will randomly grab a bunch and split them. You know, split some rounds, relax, have a beer, split more, etc.


----------



## stephiedoll (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jags said:


> View attachment 141380


REPOST


----------



## drz1050 (Feb 27, 2015)

I hope you don't run the saw like that... that chain is LOOSE!


----------



## Firefighter938 (Feb 28, 2015)

One man-power log skid.


----------



## tylorklein (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice weather today in mn so skidded / bucked a few. My dad acquired a dht 27 ton yesterday so split a few tough pieces id tossed aside from the fiskars  to try it out.


----------



## tigger (Feb 28, 2015)

Looking at all these pics is getting me excited for spring so I can go split some wood.  There has been so much snow here haven't even thought about it in a few months.


----------



## GibsonJ45 (Mar 24, 2015)

I split wood today. Felt great. 40-50 degrees. Nice to have wood stacked and drying in the shed. Will get some photos up soon!


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 24, 2015)

MS660, MS361, MS250, Some of my Dolkita 6401's, a Jonsered 920, and a Poulan that is my loan it to anyone saw.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 24, 2015)

Some Oak with my quad, splitter and 20 ft trailer


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## D8Chumley (Mar 24, 2015)

Very nice I wish I  had a big trailer like that. Oh and all those saws are sweet also


----------



## psebowhunter (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey dodgynomad, it isn't that green at my place yet But thankfully we had that nice melt off so I've been able to get back at it.
.]


----------



## psebowhunter (Mar 27, 2015)

Got after a little cherry this morning after work.


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 27, 2015)

I wish it was green, that's from last fall.  Now it's just early mole season, and my back yard looks like an old battlefield. 

I like your setup and really like the way you use your cinder blocks and posts.  Very cool!


----------



## DodgyNomad (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice tractor and splitter as well.  How do you like your splitter?  I have had nothing but great luck with mine.  Broke it in correctly and only use ethanol free premium fuel, and mine will split anything I've thrown at it.


----------



## psebowhunter (Mar 27, 2015)

DodgyNomad said:


> Nice tractor and splitter as well.  How do you like your splitter?  I have had nothing but great luck with mine.  Broke it in correctly and only use ethanol free premium fuel, and mine will split anything I've thrown at it.



Thanks, the splitter has been great for me. No issues at all except tightening a few bolts and clamps. I did the proper break in as well and run nothing but ethanol free gas too. I have bogged it down on some tough crotch pieces but it has still split everything I've tried. I do need to change the oil out on it again this spring before i get too hard charging.  The tractor makes loading and moving the big rounds alot easier.

A little oak in the 50"wide bucket










And i got that cinder block wood rack Idea right here on hearth, and it works great.

I


----------

